# MK4 Cluster Swap



## faast (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a GLI and the cluster in it is a non MFA (no center digital readout) 









I want to swap it with an FIS cluster (full digital readout) 









Does anyone know how I would go about doing that? Any tips or pointers?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1921113-DIY-MFA-to-FIS-cluster-swap&highlight=mfa+fis


----------

